# ProPex Expander Problem



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello Just seeing if anyone has had a problem with their Propex expansion heads. Got my complete set back in may and I am having trouble with the 1" head, I know they sell replacement heads but its not that old ?


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

How is it giving you issues? We had to send a kit into milwaukee a few months ago because the cone would get stuck fully expanded. Milwaukee took care of it in a week. You have a 5 year warranty on the tool, use it.


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

sometimes it makes a clicking noise and gets stuck half way expanding into the pipe and you have to pull it out of the pipe, also noticed 1" fittings are not going in smooth. also last week when it started doing this I took off the head and all the expander teeth came out. what a pain to put back in


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Grease the cone. The kit should have came with a tube of it. If any water gets on the head it will do that too. It happens more on the 1" head because it takes more force to expand it.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Yah I've learned with the man tool that you need to grease it , but you can't over grease it or it messes up


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

We have had similar problems when working in crawl spaces. As much as we try not to dirt gets in the grease. clean it, grease it and keep going.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Take the head off, wipe all of the grease off you can, and look for any surface rust on the cone. If there's rust use really fine sandpaper to clean it. Also check the head for rust as well. Read grease it and you should be good.


----------



## Jenkins72 (Oct 25, 2015)

Also make sure you don't over grease the tool because that will mess it up to. You would be surprised how little grease yo need to use. Every once in a while I'll clean all the grease of and re grease it using just a small amount of grease on the cone and at the base of the cone on the portion that rotates.


----------

